# Freud V1700 Guide bushings



## bph713 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone have a Freud V1700 series router? I am new to this router and I in the market for some guide bushings but I don't really know which ones work with my router? I have the combo router kit with both the plunge and fixed base.

Thanks,


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re your ?'s*

Bill, welcome to you! Please check out "Freud FT1702 router combo" on 2-11-09 for all questions re adaptors for guide bushings, as that was my original post. I boy did i get confused! There is an excellent diagram showing the FT1100 adaptor screwed to the Freud baseplate. Standard PC guide bushings are avaialble from amazon, harbor freight and others. For $20 at HF you get the adaptor and bushings in a genuine plastic box! Wow. Bill, I like your name. Bill


----------



## Dvoigt (Mar 20, 2009)

I have that router, and just got the inlay kit from Freud as well as the edge guide (which was a bear to find). I haven't used any of these yet, but plan too very soon. I'll need to check out that post mentioned by woodnthings


----------

